# My 10G Guppy Breeder tank



## Dewiro (Sep 21, 2011)

So I decided to start a 10G guppy breeder tank...I have done a lot of research and i've gotten a variety of results. Although I understand guppies breed like crazy I still want to be very successful in raising them. So here's how it all began...(First 2 paragraphs are back story)

I purchased a 10G tank and rescued one male and one female guppy from walmart that were injured(The male did not survive). From there I went to my LFS to find the most beautifullest female guppy I could find who just so happened to be loaded with fry. Also I picked up 5 ghost shrimp for cleaning.

Upon introduction to the tank I put my new prego guppy directly into my net breeder and the next day I came in as she began to deliver. The first few began coming like kids on christmas morning. After about 5 or 6 I noticed her snag one so I removed her from the breeding net right as I had to leave for work. I set the tank up as best I could with what I had to improve the survivability of any fry released while I was at work all day. 9 Hours later when I was home from work there were over a dozen fry swimming in between the breeder and the tank so I scooped them up and put them in the breeder box. Unfortunately giving birth to all those fry got the best of her body and I found her floating a few days after :\

So now... the fry are almost 2 weeks old(born on 9/6) and I did my second water change since they have been born. I decided to move my remaining walmart rescue female guppy to my 29 gallon tank for atleast the time being. I plan on going to walmart tonight and getting a sponge to put over the suction tube of the filter. I was curious if it would be okay to release the fry into the 10g tank by themselves or if it would be best to keep in the breeder box. I didnt know if they would have a lot harder time finding the food if they were constantly spread out and hiding. I've been feeding them very crushed up flakes and occasionally i'll give them very small chunks of boiled egg yolk.

My goals with the tank are to continue breeding them and keeping the most beautifullest ones for breeding while using the others as feeders. The reason I gave all that information was because I wanted to be told if I was doing something wrong. I'm open to all recommendations. Pictures below were taken minutes before I started writing this, how does it look?

Also I just ordered the first bites, they should be here any day now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should do fine in the 10 gal. Don't give them to much egg yolk as guppies need more veggies in their diet than protien. Also egg yolk will foul your water fast.

Crushed flake is fine for them. Do a couple of water changes a week on their tank and they should grow pretty fast.


----------



## Dewiro (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been doing a 50% water change every week, should I increase how many times I do it a week and decrease how much water I change? Also i've been having trouble finding a sponge. All the ones I say specifically say "Not for aquarium use" Any ideas? I've heard of people tying panty hose like mesh around their filter but havent seen it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you say breeder tank....are you just growing your fry or do you have intention of breeding for the purposes of selling? Being a breeder is a very specific behavior in keeping genetic lines clear and clean...sort of. I have a 75g Guppy tank that has about 50/50 fry and adults, about 75 total. But I don't consider myself a breeder.


----------



## Dewiro (Sep 21, 2011)

awesome advice! The knee high hose trick worked perfect. Also sorry, I'm still a newbie to the fish world so no idk not a breeder. I do not intend on selling or being diehard with genetics. I'm raising them as feeder fish but I will keep my favorite 2 males and 6 favorite females to continuously birth.


----------

